# المدونات



## My Rock (11 يناير 2009)

نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُمْ

كخطوة جديدة لتوسيع منتديات الكنيسة و اعطاء اعضاءها القدر على الابداع و الخصوصية, قمنا باضافة خاصية المدونات

ما هي المدونة Blog؟
المدونة هي موقعك الشخصي الخاص على منتديات الكنيسة, اذ سيكون باستطاعتك اضافة مواضيعك الخاصة في اقسامك الخاصة التي تحددها انت في مدونتك. للمزيد من المعلومات راجع الرابط التالي من الموسوعة الحرة: المدونة

لماذا تم اضافة المدونة؟
تم اضافة المدونة لتوسيع المنتدى و لاعطاء الاعضاء الحرية في انشاء مواقعهم الشخصية و تحديد نوعية المواد الذي يفضلون تداولها, فثلاً قام الكثير منكم بتقديم اقتراحات بافتتاح اقسام طبية او نفسية او تصميمية, و كان ردنا ان منتدانا غير متخصص بهذه الفروع و لا يملك الخبرات لادارته, لكن بتواجد المدونات تستطيع انشاء الاقسام التي تخص هواياتك و اهتمامتك و وضع المواضيع التي لا تتجدول في اقسام المنتدى الاخرى. 
هذا لا يعني ان الاعضاء سينفصلون عن المشاركة في المنتدى, بالعكس فالمشاركة في المنتدى ستبقى كما هي اضافة الى التفاعل مع مدونتك و مدونات الاعضاء البقية بحسب الرغبة و الاهتمام.

كيف انشئ مدونتي الخاصة؟
لكل الاعضاء الحق بانشاء المدونات, فمدونتك الخاصة تم انشائها تلقائياً و ما عليك سوى التوجه لمدونتك و تقديم المواضيع بها لتفعل تلقائياً.
أضغط على أضف موضوع لمدونتك و ابدأ بكتابة اول موضوع لك في المدونة ليتم تفعيل مدونتك تلقائياً


كيف اتحكم بمدونتي؟
تستطيع التحكم بمدونتك من خلال لوحة التكحم الخاصة بالمدونة, كل ما عليك هو التوجه الى




لوحة التحكم الخاصة بالمدونة
التي من خلال سيكون باستطاعتك تعديل:



 



عنوان المدونة و وصفها
 



خيارات المدونة
 



مجموعات المدونة
 



اقسام المدونة
 



قوائم المدونة


قوانين المدونات؟
قوانين المدونات ستكون تابعة لقوانين منتديات الكنيسة بكل بنودها

من سيحمي مدونتي؟
حماية المدونة من العبث و الاختراق ستكون من مهمتنا, اذ سنقوم بحماية المنتدى و المدونات كجزء منها, و بذلك لا داعي للخوف و التفكير في حماية موقعك الشخصي, بل ابذل الوقت هذا في المشاركة و التفاعل في المنتدى و المدونات

هل عندك سؤال في كيفية استعمال المدونة؟ ابتع الرابط التالي: 
*كيف استعمل المدونة؟*


سلام و نعمة


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يناير 2009)

*مجهود رائع يا روك
حقيقى كلمة شكر لا تكفى ولكن هذا عهدنا بيك دائما تسعى وراء  تحديث و تطوير المنتدى
ميرررسى يا روك وفى أنتظار جديدك وربنا يبارك كل أعمالك​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 يناير 2009)

الف الف الف شكر يا زعيم 

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك

بجد منتدانا تحس بأيد ربنا فية وبتقدمة كل يوم عن اللي قبلة

مبروووووووووك علينا كلنا​


----------



## twety (11 يناير 2009)

جمييييييييييل يا روك مجهودك رائع بجد لتطوير المنتدى ... شكرا لتعبك يا زعيم وربنا يعوضك كل خير


----------



## الأخت مايا (11 يناير 2009)

رائع 
عمل جد جميل
شكرا لك 
الله يباركك
سلام المسيح​


----------



## gigi angel (11 يناير 2009)

مجهود رائع يا روك


----------



## طلعت خيري (11 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم

مجهود راع وفريد من نوعه
وشكرا


----------



## مسعد خليل (11 يناير 2009)

*رائع وتطور جديد للمنتدى 
عمل بجد جميل , ورائع 
شكرا لك ولمجهودك الجميل
الله يباركك*


----------



## stockholm (11 يناير 2009)

chokrann


----------



## حسام الزرو (11 يناير 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر30:


----------



## kiro105 (11 يناير 2009)

مجهود رائع وجميل
الرب يباركة ويكللة ويحفظة من كل الشرور:94::94:


----------



## Aksios (11 يناير 2009)

شكرا يا روك على الموضوع الهايل ده
و انا هبدأ بعمل مدونة للالحان و التسبحه الكنسيه ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 يناير 2009)

*اكتر من رائع يا روووووووووك بجد تطوير جميل جدا للمنتدى ويارب فى تقدم دائم*


----------



## الوداعة (11 يناير 2009)

*رائع جداً يا روك  ، 
تطور رائع جداً فى المنتدى ، 
كلة بفضلك يا روك ،
أيد ربنا ظاهرة فى المنتدى  ، يا رب يكبر أكتر و اكتر ،
بجد كلمة شكر واحدة مش هتوفى ،
سعادة بالغة ،
يسوع يحميك و يحمى المنتدى ، ويكون سبب بركة لكثيرين .


*​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (11 يناير 2009)

*مجهود رائع ومنتدي الكنيسة اكبر منتدي مسيحي من كل شئ ربنا يزيدك يا روك *


----------



## جيلان (11 يناير 2009)

> كان ردنا ان منتدانا غير متخصص بهذه الفروع و لا يملك الخبرات لادارته, لكن بتواجد المدونات تستطيع انشاء الاقسام التي تخص هواياتك و اهتمامتك و وضع المواضيع التي لا تتجدول في اقسام المنتدى الاخرى.


 
الله عليك يا زعيم بجد انت رائع
ربنا يخليك وتسعدنا بالجديد دايما ومنتدانا يكبر اكتر واكتر بنعمة المسيح


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 يناير 2009)

رااااااااااائع جدا يا روك 

ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك 

ويارب ديما منتديات الكنيسه فى تقدم دائم ​


----------



## samehtakla (11 يناير 2009)

شكرا علي المجهود الرائع  ربنا يعوضكم


----------



## candy shop (11 يناير 2009)

مجهود راااااااااااااااائع ياروك وده مش جديد عليك

دايما يارب المنتدى فى تقدم وازدهار

روبنا يعوضك​


----------



## kalimooo (11 يناير 2009)

شكراااااااا يا زعيمنا

ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك

سلام المسيح


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 يناير 2009)

مجهود مبذل رائع يا روك
وربنا يباركك يارب ومنتدي الكنيسه يبقي اكبر منتدي في العالم كله 
بجهودك وتعبك فيه
 ودايما من تالق الي تالق 
يسوع يرعاك​


----------



## sabahalbazi (11 يناير 2009)

لا اعرف كيف اشكرك ايها الزعيم . فعلا انت بركة من الرب الذي اعطاك قلب الراعي الذي يهتم برعيته . 
فرحت كثيرا . وشكرت الرب على عطياه . فعلا الرب بدا يكلل هذه السنة بعطايا اخجلنا بها كثيرا . حتى ان قلبي دئما يفيض بالشكر والتسبيح للرب المجيد .

الرب يباركك ويقويك ويوسع تخومك . ويبارك المنتدى بكل اقسامه وبكل ادارييه وبكل اعضائه ويستخدم الكل لخلاص النفوس . وللنمو الروحي . وليتمجد الرب في كل لحظة . امين


----------



## samr 79 (11 يناير 2009)

اشكرك و ربنا معاكو


----------



## vetaa (11 يناير 2009)

الله ينور يا زعييييييييييم مش جديد عليك.....ربنا يعوضك


----------



## Ferrari (11 يناير 2009)

شكراً يا يا روك على مجهودك المسمتر لتطوير منتدنا

ومبروك علينا جميعاً

ويارب ديماً متقدم ومذدهر 

والرب يعوض تعب محبتك ويباركك ويبارك المنتدى

​


----------



## beshay (11 يناير 2009)

سلام رب المجد يسوع المسيح  عمل بجد جميل , ورائع 
شكرا لك ولمجهودك الجميل
الله يباركك هبنا يا سيدنا ان نكون أمامك وفي محضرك كل حين. هبنا ان نكون دائما في شركة صادقة وصحيحة معك حتى تكون لنا شهادة صادقة ومثمرة لمجدك


----------



## mero_engel (11 يناير 2009)

*مجهود جميل *
*وخاصيه رائعه *
*هتفيد الجميع*
*ميرسي يا زعيم الموجهود المميز اللي دايما معودنا عليه *​


----------



## القسيس محمد (11 يناير 2009)




----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (12 يناير 2009)

*الللللللللللله ياماى روك راااااااااائع انا كدة هعرف اعمل هوايتى الا بحبها
ميرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى جداااا يا ماى روك ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## fouad78 (12 يناير 2009)

بجد عمل رائع الرب يبارككم وإلى الأمام​


----------



## samirio (12 يناير 2009)

اريد انشاء مدونة لكن كل ما احاول يعطينى رسالة
samirio, لا تملك تصريح بدخول هذه الصفحة. قد يكون هذا أحد الأسباب التالية وربما بسبب آخر:

حسابك قد لا يكون فيه إمتيازات كافية لدخول هذه الصفحة. هل تحاول تعديل رسالة عضو آخر, دخول ميزات إدارية أو نظام متميز آخر؟ 
إذا كنت تحاول المشاركة, ربما قامت الإدارة بحظر حسابك, أو لا يزال حسابك بإنتظار موافقة الإدارة


----------



## salib 2010 (12 يناير 2009)

*سلام ونعمة اخوتى الاحباء يسعدنى وجودى معكم فى هذا المنتدى ومش عارف اتواصل مع اصدقائى بكتابة رسائل فى ملفهم الشخصى ارجو مساعدتى ولكم الشكر وتقبلوا تحياتى ياولاد الملك*


----------



## salib 2010 (12 يناير 2009)

salib_azmy قال:


> *سلام ونعمة اخوتى الاحباء يسعدنى وجودى معكم فى هذا المنتدى ومش عارف اتواصل مع اصدقائى بكتابة رسائل فى ملفهم الشخصى ارجو مساعدتى ولكم الشكر وتقبلوا تحياتى ياولاد الملك*


شكرا ليكم احبائى على المساعدة والرب يحفظ حياتكم:Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (12 يناير 2009)

*
مجهود مبذل رائع يا روك
وربنا يباركك يارب ومنتدي الكنيسه يبقي اكبر منتدي في العالم كله
بجهودك وتعبك فيه
ودايما من تالق الي تالق
يسوع يرعاك​*


----------



## mselshreef (12 يناير 2009)

حقيقى شئ رائع وتطوير لنا وللمنتدى وربنا يستخدم ها المدونات لمجد اسمة وشكر صادق لصاحب الفكرة والقائمين بها


----------



## Bent el Massih (12 يناير 2009)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك و يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## عفاف (12 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على الاهتمام والموضوع الجديد الذي اكيد سيسهم في تطوير المنتدى


----------



## the prince (12 يناير 2009)

شكرا لكم هذه الخدمة الرائعة 

و المسيح يبارك فى مجهودكم ووقتكم و خدمتكم و الى الامام


----------



## Scofield (12 يناير 2009)

*
بعد اذنك يا روك تخلى البلوج للاعضاء المباركين وانت طالع على فوق علشان محدش تانى يستغلها فى شئ تانى بكرة نلاقى موضوع سياسى ولا بلوج دعوة اسلامى جوة المنتدى المسيحى تبقى حاجة فلة خالص
ومبروك علينا البلوج و ربنا يخليك لينا و يعوضك تعب محبتك
*


----------



## sara1357 (12 يناير 2009)

+مرسيييييي كتييييير الرب يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## mena teto (12 يناير 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررراً


----------



## عادل يوسف بطرس (12 يناير 2009)

عزيزي My Rock  المحترم
تحية بنعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح

بادرة جميلة جدا جدا . ولي سؤال اذا مثلا وجدت في نفسي الكفاءة في انشاء المدونه هل سيقى هذا الباب مفتوحا ام هو لمده معينه ؟ 
وكيف يمكن عملها مستقبلا ؟

ودمت برعايه امنا القديسه العذراء مريم


----------



## mina_picasso (12 يناير 2009)

*فكرة في منتهي الجمال.

ربنل يعوض تعبكم

كلمة شكرا لا تكفي.

مرســــــــــــــــــــــي​*


----------



## فادي البغدادي (12 يناير 2009)

شكرا ً جزيلاً أخونا My Rock.. عن جد انتم نشيطين و مواظبين على تقديم كل ما هو جديد
مشكورة  جهودكم .. سدد الرب خطاكم​


----------



## sameh7610 (12 يناير 2009)

*فكرة رائعة يا زعيم

الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## فادي البغدادي (12 يناير 2009)

أعزائي أسرة الادارة
حينما نقرتُ على عبارة :أضف موضوع لمدونتك .. للأسف ظهرت لي صفحة بعنوان رسالة من الادارة ، هذا كان نصها :  

فادي البغدادي, لا تملك تصريح بدخول هذه الصفحة. قد يكون هذا أحد الأسباب التالية وربما بسبب آخر:

حسابك قد لا يكون فيه إمتيازات كافية لدخول هذه الصفحة. هل تحاول تعديل رسالة عضو آخر, دخول ميزات إدارية أو نظام متميز آخر؟ 
إذا كنت تحاول المشاركة, ربما قامت الإدارة بحظر حسابك, أو لا يزال حسابك بإنتظار موافقة الادارة 


ـ ولا اعلم ما هو سبب حظر الحساب أو عدم تفعيله !! أرجو الرد لطفا ً​


----------



## اين الحقيقه (12 يناير 2009)

شكرا لك ولمجهودك الجميل و الرائع
الله يباركك


----------



## salib 2010 (12 يناير 2009)

*سلام ونعمة والرب بارك حياتكم اخوتى الاحباء*


----------



## hany yousry (12 يناير 2009)

فكرة جديدة وحلوة


----------



## salib 2010 (13 يناير 2009)

*طبعا اخى الحبيب هانى الرب مع الجميع *


----------



## milad hanna (13 يناير 2009)

شكرا لك يا زعيم وكلمة شكر لا تكفى فليعوضك الرب على مجهوداتك الرائعة فى النمو بهذا المنتدى الرائع


----------



## the prince (13 يناير 2009)

فادي البغدادي قال:


> أعزائي أسرة الادارة
> حينما نقرتُ على عبارة :أضف موضوع لمدونتك .. للأسف ظهرت لي صفحة بعنوان رسالة من الادارة ، هذا كان نصها :
> 
> فادي البغدادي, لا تملك تصريح بدخول هذه الصفحة. قد يكون هذا أحد الأسباب التالية وربما بسبب آخر:
> ...


تماما هو ما حدث معى اضم صوتى لصوتك و برجاء الرد الرب يبارك جهودكم ووقتكم و حياتكم


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 يناير 2009)

جماعة دا علشان انتوا لسا جداد و عدد مشاركاتكم قليلة 

شدوا حيلكم و زودوا نشاطكم اكتر من كدا في المنتدى

وخاصية انشاء مدونة خاصة بيكم هاتتفعل الكترونيا

مووووووووفقين و الرب معكم​


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (13 يناير 2009)

*فكره ممتازه
ادعوكم جميعا لتصفح مدونتي التاريخيه​*


----------



## namroud (13 يناير 2009)

thank you and good luck


----------



## the prince (13 يناير 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> جماعة دا علشان انتوا لسا جداد و عدد مشاركاتكم قليلة
> 
> شدوا حيلكم و زودوا نشاطكم اكتر من كدا في المنتدى
> 
> ...


شكرا ليكى يا فراشة على التوضيح و لكن كم عدد المشاركات المطلوبة ؟


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 يناير 2009)

احنا لسا متفقناش على عدد معين بس اعتقد هاترسي على 100 مشاركة 

او قبل كدا لو العضوية اترقت للعضوية المباركة باللون الاخضر

همتك بقى ​


----------



## white rose (13 يناير 2009)

Dear brother  my rock ...
Thanks alot for what you are always doing ... God bless you 
As soon as i get the download for arabic langauge in my copmputer you'll read for me .Hope you'll like my subjects ..and ofcorse i'll be waiting for your support ..


----------



## the prince (13 يناير 2009)

شكرا لك يا فراشة سرعة الرد و الاستجابة 
ربنا يبارك فى تعبكم و مجهودكم 
و هاحاول اوصل للعدد دة باذن المسيح 
و صلواتكم من اجلى


----------



## milad hanna (13 يناير 2009)

للاسف الشديد انا مشاركتى وصلت اكثر من العدد المطلوب ومع ذلك وصلتنى نفس الرسالة  يارب يكون المانع خير


----------



## ايهاب بولس مجلع (13 يناير 2009)

كل سنه وانتم بخير وسلام وسعاده
هذا جهد رائع وجميل وارجو المعذره حيث انني مبتدا في معرفه الانترنت
ايهاب بولس


----------



## salib 2010 (13 يناير 2009)

*ربنا المعين وسلامى للجميع*


----------



## grges monir (13 يناير 2009)

*ازاى اكتب نعليق لمواضيع الاعضاء فى المدونة ولاهو تصويت وبس سلامى للجميع*


----------



## صوت الرب (14 يناير 2009)

رائع يا زعيم ... بالفعل تميز


----------



## SHENOUDA THABET (14 يناير 2009)

*شكرا ليكم
فكرة جميلة جداً وفعالة
الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم*​


----------



## سمسم ممدوح (14 يناير 2009)

ممكن تتبعونى


----------



## مورا مارون (14 يناير 2009)

*مبروك يا زعيم*
*والي الرب معاها دايما من مجد الى مجد*

*الرب يكون معك دايما*​


----------



## David1 (14 يناير 2009)

إضافة مميزة جدا 
تسلم يا روك.


----------



## ارووجة (14 يناير 2009)

ايه الفكرة العظيمة دي
ربنا يبارك حياتك
بجد تحفة


----------



## just member (15 يناير 2009)

*اسم الصليب عليك يا روك*
*بجد مجهود رائع*
*ربنا يكمل ويذيد من نجاح لنجاح*
*للأمام ديما بنعمة المسيح*​


----------



## max mike (15 يناير 2009)

ربنا يعوضك ياروك على تعبك


----------



## نشات فريد (16 يناير 2009)

سلام ونعمة  الرب يحفظ حياتكم جميلة المدونات


----------



## dona ad (16 يناير 2009)

جميلة قوى فكرة المدونات دى شكرا قوى وربنا يبارككم


----------



## شوقى حكيم (16 يناير 2009)

حقا انه عمل رائع جداجدا لتطوير الموقع الرب يكلل اعمالكم باالنجاح المستمر وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## sela (17 يناير 2009)

كل عام وانتم بخير
ربنا يعوض تعبكم اضعافا واضعافا
ارجو قبولي عضو فعال


----------



## abn yso3 (17 يناير 2009)

*الله الله عليك يا حبيبنا رووك يا مدلعنا 
بجد ..حقيقى .. ربنا يباركك يعوضك تعب محبتك 

سلام المسيح معاك ويرعاك
*​


----------



## loly80 (18 يناير 2009)

ربنا يباركك يازعيم ويبارك افكارك الحلوة دي

عندي سوال 

انا اقترحت اقتراح وحبايبي المرفين قالولي ابدائي انتي الاول واحنا معاكي

انا بجد حاولت

بسسسسس المشكلة

اني حاولت احط الموضوع وما قدرتش خالص 

فهحاول احطة في المدونة بس

لو ما قدرتش برضة اروح لمين يحطة لية دة


السسسسسسسسسسسوال

ارجو المساعدة

وربنا يباركو كلكو


----------



## beshay (18 يناير 2009)

كل عام والجميع بخير وسلام الرب يسوع بمناسبه عيد الطهور الالهي عيد الغطاس المجيد


----------



## ايهاب حزقيال (18 يناير 2009)

رب المجد يعطيكم نعمه وبركه ويجعلكم فى تطور دائم


----------



## hany yousry (18 يناير 2009)

شكرا على تعبكم معانا


----------



## jomana.50 (18 يناير 2009)

روك انت اكثر من رائح   الرب يعوض تعب محبتك صلى من اجلى ولمغفرة خطاياى


----------



## lolo ramy (19 يناير 2009)

شكلر على المجهود


----------



## man4truth (19 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على الجهد الرائع المبذول والى الامام


----------



## K A T Y (21 يناير 2009)

_*فكرة جميلة قوي يا روك ومجهود رائع منك*_

_*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## ROWIS (22 يناير 2009)

طب انا مش عارف اعمل لنفسي مدونه
كل ما ادخل علي
أضف موضوع لمدونتك
بيقولي
, لا تملك تصريح بدخول هذه الصفحة. قد يكون هذا أحد الأسباب التالية وربما بسبب آخر: 

حسابك قد لا يكون فيه إمتيازات كافية لدخول هذه الصفحة. هل تحاول تعديل رسالة عضو آخر, دخول ميزات إدارية أو نظام متميز آخر؟
إذا كنت تحاول المشاركة, ربما قامت الإدارة  بحظر حسابك, أو لا يزال حسابك بإنتظار موافقة الإدارة.
 
ياتري المشكله فين ؟

​


----------



## oesi no (22 يناير 2009)

*لازم تكون عضو مبارك يارويس 
*​


----------



## ROWIS (23 يناير 2009)

​


oesi_no قال:


> *لازم تكون عضو مبارك يارويس
> 
> *​


*

ينهار مش فايت 
بقي انا عضو غير مبارك
اوووبه انتوا كده بتشتموني
لالالالالالا
مش هايبكم  في حالكم
دا انا هاعمل عمايل
قال ايه انا مش عضو مبارك
*​


----------



## koko miro (27 يناير 2009)

god with _*u*_


----------

